# تركيب منظف الارضيات بالطريقة العلمية



## mohammadelrayees (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اقدم لكم طريقة عمل منظف الارضيات طريقة علمية 
5 كيلو تكسابون 
15 كيلو كحول ايزو بروبانول
2كليو زيت صنوبر
78ماء لتكملة المزيج لي 100 لتر
يذاب التكسابون في الماء 
يمزج الزيت مع الكحول ويترك في اناء محكم حتى يذوب التكسابون 
بعدها يضاف الكحول والزيت الى التكسابون والماء ويقلب جيدا
ولكم جزل الشكر​


----------



## suleeman (6 سبتمبر 2009)

[ مشكور يا حج قدور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## volcaniquo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ...................


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين كتييييييييييير على المعلومه اللى كتيييييييييير بسيطه ومهمه


----------



## البلاتين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .. وبإنتظار المزيد من المعلومات .. نوعية (السهل الممتنع ..) ) ..
تحياتي وإحترامي ..


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مشكور جدا"على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد _


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 000000000000000


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر
بجددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mereciiiiiiii


----------



## يوسف الغريب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا ريس على المعلومات والطريقة المبسطة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## البلاتين (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك عزيزي .. 

ولكن .. ألا يحدث هنالك فصل لزيت الصنوبر في المنتج مع الزمن ؟؟ ولم تذكر عزيزي المادة الحافظة للمنتج ؟

ارجو شاكراً الإجابة على هذه التساؤلات .. ولك ودي

ملاحظة :- اللون المناسب للمنتج هو الأزرق الفاتح نسبيا أو الأصفر .. لانها ألوان توحي بالنظافة ..

ولكم الشكر ..


----------



## mohammadelrayees (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ البلاتين لا يحدث فصل بين الزيت والمنتج على مر الزمن ابدا عن تجربة شخصية وذاك بسبب وجود التكسابون والمنتج لا يحتاج لمادة حافظة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم هذه التركيبة هى تركيبة مطهر مثل الديتول فلماذا قلت عليها منظف أرضيات 

معلوماتى عن منظف الأرضيات انه بيطلق عليه ( هاربك ) وبيبقى داخل فى تركيبته ماية النار وبشوف لونه فى الآخر بيبقى أصفر وليه قوام ثقيل لزوجته بتبقى ثقيلة 

فأرجوا توضيح ما تقصد كذلك لو عندك معلومات عن تركيبة الهاربك ( منظف الأرضيات ) وطريقة التصنيع ؟ لإن الحاجة الوحيدة اللى أعرفها داخلة فى تركيبته ماية النار وبشوف لونه بيبقى أصفر أصفر وله لزوجه عالية أما باقى التركيبة فلا أعرفها فأرجوا ان تزودنى بها ؟

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت بلاش حد يتفزلك عليا اللي عندو معلومة يذكرها وطالما انك عارف انة ديتول ماذكرتش طريقة تصنيعة لية عشان يستفاد الاعضاء منها دا منظف و ملمع للسيراميك وفي نفس الوقت لة خاصية التطهير حضر الاول المركب وجربة وبعدين نتكلم


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محمد لى سؤال بخصوص التركيبة 
تستخدم التركيبة مباشرة على الارضيات ولا تخفف بالماء اولا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تخفف بالماء نسبة 20 الى 1


----------



## Chemist Nader (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بوركت يداك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى الحبيب محمد الريس يعلم الله عز وجل أخى الحبيب أننى ما قصدت شيئا مما اعتقدته عنى من كلامى لا والله أخى فأنا لم أعرف تركيبة الديتول إلا عن طريق هذا المنتدى بواسطة الموضوع الذى كتبه أخونا الأستاذ المهدى بكر عن تركيبة مطهر قوى مثل الديتول فلما رأيت موضوعك أخى الحبيب ورأيت زيت الصنوبر و بعض المواد المشابه لتركيبة الديتول اعتقدت انك اخى الحبيب قد أخطأت فى العنوان أما بعد توضيحك أخى الكريم أنه منظف للسيراميك فالخطأ عندى انا واعتذر لذلك 
وارجوا قبول اعتذارى فانا مبتدأ فى فتح محل للمنظفات وقد أعجبت بموضوعك قبل ذلك عن الديتول 
ولذلك أخى الحبيب لو قرأت تعليقى مرة أخرى لوجدت أننى اطلب منك ومن اخوانى الكرام بالمنتدى تركيبة الهاربك اللى الناس بتقول عليه منظف للحمامات او الأرضيات اللى داخل فى تركيبته ماية النار وبيبقى لونه أصفر 
فوالله اخى الحبيب ما كنت اعرف انها تركيبة لمنظف السيراميك ولذلك أخى الحبيب ارجوا منك قبول اعتذارى وتزويدى ان امكن بمعلومات عن تركيبة الهاربك لأنى اريد ان اعمله عندى فى المحل ؟
كما ارجوا منك اخى الحبيب معرفة اشياء عن تركيبة منظف السيراميك فى ما هو اللون المفضل له وهل يوضع له مادة حافظة وما هى ؟ ان كانت ستوضع له ؟ وما هى الكمية اللتى ستوضع منها ؟ كما أرجوا تزويدى بمعلومات عن ملمع الخشب ان كان عندك اخى الحبيب معلومات عنه ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا وارجوا قبول اعتذارى عن خطأى الغير مقصود ؟​


----------



## البلاتين (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع .. .

( وخيرهم الذي يبدأ بالسلام ) .. عزيزي محمد الريس ما هذه العصبية صديقي ( هديء من روعك !! ) وفعلا انت رجل مثال للاخلاق الطيبة عزيزي فتحي الفرماوي ...

بالنسبة للتركيبة .. تساؤل .. .. 
- المنتج يكون كثافتها في كثافة الماء !! ( خفيفة مثل الماء ) ..- بعد التجربة - هل هي فعلاً كذلك ؟؟
- هل من تركيبة لمنظف الارضيات ثقيل القوام مثل .. ( مثل الديتول هذه أراها متكررة في منتديات كثيرة - حيث انه يمكن عمل منظف ارضيات وإضافة عطر الديتول المتوافر - او استخدام pine oil - في التركيبة ..

ودمتم سالمين ..


----------



## mohammadelrayees (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخزه الاعضاء كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا 
الاخ الفرماوي انا اسف لما حدث من سوء تفاهم 
ولاخ البلاتين الديتول الاصلي المنتج من شركة ريكت لا يحتوي على لزوجة ابدا وتاكد بنفسك 
وتقريبا المنتجات التي تحتوي على تلك اللزوجة يدخل في تركيبها تايلوز وهذة اللزوجة غير مستحبة وبدون فائدة
وبالنسبة لطريقة تحضير الديتول الاصلي الوارد ذكرها انفا ارجو من الكل ان يعرفوا انها هي طريقة الشركة نفسها 
وان اختلفت تختلف في جودة المواد الداخلة في التفاعل 
وحدث نقاش بيني وبين احد المهندسين فيها واختلف معي على ان الكحول الداخل في التركيب هو ايثانول وليس 
الايزو بروبانول لكن المراجعالتي عندي اكدت انة الايزو وانا ركبت المنتج بالايزو والى الان اركبة بالايزو 
ولو فكرت اجرب الايثانول ستكون التكلفة عالية جدا 
وبالنسبة للباين الطبي ظهر في السوق الان لكن بسعر مرتفع يصل الى 41 او 40 جنية 
وهو متوفر في شركة فريدال وانا اشتغلت بية وهو 100%


----------



## شريف بحر (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (27 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاخت الوفية (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد1038 (24 فبراير 2010)

7 كمبرلان
9 كواتانري
27 ماء
34 ايزو بوبانول
7 بروبلين جليكول
4 رائحة
1 مانع رغوة
6.5 صنوبر
2.3 خروع 
ودا يبقي منظف و ملمع و مصين للارضيات منافس ل Taski Jontec Tensol conc من Johnson Diversey


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بكم


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (12 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## المها جر (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء :14::14::14:


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (18 أبريل 2010)

طيب شلون راح يثخن يعني مضيف الى مثخنات ارجو التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (18 أبريل 2010)

*صناعة منظفات*

انا مستعد لمساعدة اي شخص يطلب معرفت اي خلطه


----------



## hanane_smc (13 مايو 2010)

ارجوك ساعدني اريدالحصول على صابون لصحون على شكل معجون


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sam1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*
**السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع 

يسعدني ويشرفني بأن يكون أول رد لي في هذا الصرح عبر موضوعك الأكثر من رائع

تحياتي وأحترامي لشخصكم الكريم 
*​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ سما بارك اللة فيك ونفعنا واياكم من علمة اللهم امين


----------



## موسى عوض (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز 3 (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

هل نستطيع تبديل التكسابون بالسيمسول


----------



## mohammadelrayees (8 أبريل 2011)

نعم ممكن استبدال التكسابون بالسيماسول


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (26 أبريل 2011)

و لكن هذه التركيبة لا تعطي قوام غليظ


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (6 مايو 2011)

تركيبة بسيطة و جميلة و مشكور و لكن مكلفة جدا

لان 50 تكسابون 
150 ايزو
2 زيت 
هيكون مكلف جدا


----------



## طارق ابو عمرو (17 يونيو 2011)

اين مادة الربط بين المواد 
وهل يمكن استبدال زيت الصنوبر بزيت اخر


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (23 يونيو 2011)

ماهو المقصود بمادة الربط هل تقصد ذوبان الزيت في الماء والعامل المساعد على ذلك لتكون مركب متجانس 
ان وجود التكسابون هو المساعد على الذوبان اذا هو مادة منظفة و عامل استحلاب بين الزيت والماء 
وزيت الصنوبر هنا يقوم بعملية التلميع والتطهير طبعا بمساعدة الايزو 
ولا يمكن استبدالة لانة الملمع الاساسي في التركيبة


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## حماده_1972 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي محمد بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الانصارى (19 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## مازن81 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء على هذا العطاء


----------



## محمود العيسوى2020 (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا لك*



mohammadelrayees قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اقدم لكم طريقة عمل منظف الارضيات طريقة علمية
> 5 كيلو تكسابون
> 15 كيلو كحول ايزو بروبانول
> ...




:14::85:بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن طريق الهاربك واشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولو يوجد مع حضرتك طرق تصنيع شامبو ال


----------



## bushnaq (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله يجزيكم الخير*

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## bushnaq (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------

